# True ghost stories?



## dmmj (Oct 30, 2011)

So it is nearly Halloween and I was wondering if anyone here has had any paranormal encounters?

I can sadly say that I have never come close to a paranormal encounter what about you?
True stories only please.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 30, 2011)

paranormal encounters....hummm.... My first marriage ! 
hey it's true" ~


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Oct 30, 2011)

hmm well I have one but I found out it wasn't really a ghost so here's the story...when I was little I came home from school and I was alone because no one was home and I walked home alone....then! I was walking and was putting my stuff away and I heard this water somewhere it was really loud and I went close to the bathroom and it was the bathtub! Then since I was a kid the first thing I thought was "GHOST!" so I ran back in the living room and just tried to ignore it by watching TV then it got louder and louder! I thought to myself "Be A MAN!! BE A MAN!" so I went to the bathroom and ran in there and turned off the faucet but when I opened the bathroom door the door next to it cracked open just a little! My adrendaline was so high I ignored it and ran to close it! Then my mom came home and I said "Mom! The bath tub opened by itself and when I opened the door to the bathroom it opened by itself too!" then she told me she broked the faucet to it and it would twist itself because it was loose so it opened by itself and for the door she told me since it was really close together the air pressure would push it open some how by itself. Whew was I relieved when I heard that! And that was my story! I also wrote that story in one of my projects for writing and got an A on it!


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes, I have one about my dad. First off my Dad passed on a Sunday, Friday of the same week, 2 of my kids 12 and 9 told my hubby and I each separately that they had a dream about Poppa and he said he was ok and that he was going to be around and not to worry. He was sitting on the ends of their beds talking to them. They said he was perfectly clear like he was really sitting there. 

Now, the crazy one, my littlest son Evan who was 2 1/2 when my father passed. We were driving on a frontage road when out from nowhere my son says clear as day "Poppa feels better right now here with me" I stopped my car jumped out was pacing back and forth, I was completely freaked out. This happened on the Wednesday of the same week that he passed. He said each word crystal clear, it was sooo crazy. This is a kid that called french fries, shon shies. One man stopped and asked if I was ok, he said I didn't look so good. When I got to my friends house she said I was very pale. My friend and I were both speechless. Evan and I took my Dad to every chemo appointment and was often visiting him at the VA hospital, they were pretty close!


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Oct 30, 2011)

Well torty mom...that is crazy but I have heard of rumors saying little kids can see and communicate with ghosts/spirits...I think it's true since there imagination is so high it can do that and they probably are able to communicate with that because they won't remember it when they got older. I remember when I was like 4 or 5 I remember it super clear and vivid that I once saw a dark silhouette the shape of an ostrich. Now you probably think I'm making a joke but I'm not I really remember seeing that every single night when I slept. It would just stand there and I would be so...confused...


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 30, 2011)

Nah, only in dreams. Dreams can be weird things though. I don't believe in that stuff.


----------



## Neal (Oct 30, 2011)

I was chased by a coffin in a graveyard. Luckily I had some cough drops in my pocket, so I threw some at it and it stopped. 

Those cough drops always stop a coughin'.


----------



## terryo (Oct 30, 2011)

I live in Historic Richmond Town. All the houses here are from the 1600's. There is a jail, a grave yard, church, about 10 houses, a saw mill, etc....a whole little village. It's open to the public on certain days. There were Indian wars here and sometimes the school kids are allowed to dig up arrow heads. In the grave yard, there is a young couple buried there that died in one of the wars, but their son was never found. His name was Jonathon. All the names and deaths and missing are recorded in a book in the old Church. Once the pastor of the little church there was planting some flowers, and a little boy, dressed in clothes from the 1600's came up to him and asked "Which way to the fort Sir". The priest got up to answer him and he was gone. Many people have seen him in the neighborhood at the grave of his parents. It was written up the our town paper many times.
There is also a woman that was murdered and is seen sitting in a top floor window sometimes by the local's. I've never seen her, but lots of times my toilet bowl flushes, the channel on my TV changes, and my lights go on and off. I have no explanation for any of this.


----------



## ascott (Oct 30, 2011)

When I was about 15 I had a best friend named Lisa. She lived with her mother and brother. When we would stay at her house for sleep overs we would be in the living room watching tv and the old lamp that her mother had sitting on the sofa table would switch off and then back on...which was not a big deal I suppose..but the big deal was that the on and off mechanism was a key shaped turning thing that was really hard to turn when you turned it on and off...and when it would just turn on and off by itself you could see the handle move then the light would go on or off...creepy. Plus her dumb brother and his friends always was scaring us jumping from closets or popping up at the windows outside...dumb heads...

As an adult now I ration that it was because the lamp was old and the mechanism likely just had tension on it that would cause it to give from time to time...but at 15 sitting watching a scary movie with other 15 year old girls...equalled scary ghost in the house....LOL 

The other spooky thing was that we use to live near the mountains where Friday the 13th Jason movies were filmed and once in awhile someone would have the stupid idea to go on up to crystal lake and hang out in the dead of night....I can say after watching the movie and then ending up there at night...well, scared would not even begin to describe the freak out moments...and of course the dumb boys found this the best time to scare the crap out of us girls....dumb heads...LOL


----------



## cherylim (Oct 30, 2011)

Quite a few, but none since I was 16 or so. My first was in a church when I was seven and saw a clear, greyish image of a teenager/young man, very thin, in ragged clothing, holding out his hands as though he was begging for food.

When I was ten, we moved into a house where I would regularly see the shadow of someone walking along our hallway and up our stairs. Once, I was sitting in a room alone and someone coughed right in my ear, parts of the house would be cold and have their own breeze in a pocket on occasion, and I once had the same dream as my brother of a family dying in a house fire - we drew a map of the room in our dream without the other seeing, and they were identical.

My sister also asked in that house, at two or three years old, who the 'man in the big, tall black hat' was that we'd invited to our BBQ, and a neighbour once told us he'd seen the same shadow on a visit.

In a similar vein, I was told I used to sit on the swing in my garden when I was a toddler, and I'd be seen through the window talking to my deceased Grandma. I actually recall a few conversations with her that supposedly took place after she'd gone, and only when I was eighteen did it emerge I hadn't been at the hospital when/where she'd died, or been told about it, though I recall the exact layout of a specific corridor and room, remember her last ever conversation, and remember walking that final journey with her myself.

It's stuff I've had an interest in since that first experience at seven. I'll admit I'm quite sad not to have had those experiences for almost a decade now, but I truly believe in them.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 31, 2011)

No. Definitely NOT!!!!! I'm adamantly not receptive to the idea.


----------



## ascott (Oct 31, 2011)

LMAO Yvonne..that should keep em away....


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 31, 2011)

My mother.....
when she was a child she lived in a house where her sister died and the toilet would flush!...Also the quilt covers would be pulled off the bed....not fall...PULLED WITH FORCE! 
ALSO....she was home alone....and she heard someone peeing in the toilet..A man...( you can tell when a guy pees) 

My father.....
Once told all my sisters friends to go they went he went and checked he saw a little girl and asked if she could leave please....no-one was there......He described the girl to my mother and he described just how my mothers sister was...

Me........

Nope but this morning.....
I got up at 5am sleep walking but i remember everything and i dunno why i did it . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
I went into my parents room as a fierce man stated in my dream..... and cried ''He's coming..honestly Run...He's coming! :O '' 
My father replied ''Go to bed it was a dream...''
I went downstairs and fell asleep again the same voice stating something else so i went in the garden with a knife...sleepwalking,screaming,crying, Telling this man to get away as i thought i saw him climbing over the wall...my father came down and grabbed my arm as when i saw him i thought ''Scary man??'' and started swinging the knife......
Maybe i was possesed!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 31, 2011)

Nothing for me, I do watch ghost hunters a lot so I get my fill of ghost from that...


----------



## Laura (Oct 31, 2011)

my grandmother..my dads mom...she was very open to such things.. people would ask why she was standing at teh door talking.. she was talking to 'people' who came to the door. but people couldnt see them. The house had a cold closet where they found out a man had hung himself, they could see impressions inthe carpet as if someone was walking by..
One night She had a visit from her mother, telling her to get up and turn on the radio, light and make noise.. a bad man was outside.. she later found out a family nearby was killed by an ax murder.. her mom was dead.. 
when her mom passed.. she was on her death bad.. and before she died.. she told people near her that she had vivisted her children and that they were all ok.. then she passed.. 
Yes, I believe..


----------

